# Alvin Drysdale Oscar Egg Derailleur



## Dweber (Dec 8, 2018)

Saw Shawn's thread on the Bianchi with the Cambio Corsa derailleur. Thought I would show one of my latest *acquisitions*. Early Alvin Drysdale with bolt on rear stays. Equipped with a Oscar Egg derailleur. Nice original bike. I believe the bike is from the late 1930"s? Trying to identify brakes? Any info. appreciated! Dave


----------



## kccomet (Dec 9, 2018)

I love Drysdales, I've had a few over the years. I've never seen one with bolted rear stays maybe early. very cool set up, don't know about the brakes but they are wild. there is a separate thread on Alvin Drysdale on the cabe


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2018)

@cyclingday @Freqman1


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi Dave,
I was watching that auction on Ebay.
I think the seller's title and description was a little confusing to some buyers.
Your model is called an Alvin.
The catalog specs say your model should have Philco brakes, but those are not Philcos, that does not mean they are the wrong brakes, just that they do not match what the ad listed. I do not recognize the brakes on your bike.
I currently have 5 Drysedales.
There is an article about Drysedale here
https://www.ebykr.com/drysdale-mid-century-mystery/


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Dweber said:


> Saw Shawn's thread on the Bianchi with the Cambio Corsa derailleur. Thought I would show one of my latest *acquisitions*. Early Alvin Drysdale with bolt on rear stays. Equipped with a Oscar Egg derailleur. Nice original bike. I believe the bike is from the late 1930"s? Trying to identify brakes? Any info. appreciated! Dave
> 
> View attachment 915946
> 
> ...




Awesome bike! Do you know what year that shifting mechanism was first used? How many cogs on the freewheel? I'm assuming you can just shift on the fly unlike the Cambio Corsa set up. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh, yeah!
That one is magnificent.
Thank's for posting those links guys.
That was perfect reading for a Sunday morning.
Akin to a religious experience.
I don't know, if an Alvin Drysdale bicycle can be compared to the Holy Grail, but that one certainly seems to be close to it.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 9, 2018)

good article by Hillary Stone on the Osgear
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/designs/osgear-hs.html


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Are the brake calipers aluminium, or painted steel?
They look a little French in design. 
The "Lauterwasser" style bars are certainly very '30s. The longer reach of the bars negated the need for a handlebar stem with a long extension;  to counteract stem breakage problems due to poor quality early aluminium stems.
Your handlebar stem looks a little off-kilter in the photo.
Great bicycle!


----------



## Dweber (Dec 9, 2018)

Some additonal photos. Cant seem to get the contrast of the red and black frame!  Brakes are aluminium. Would think brakes were installed same time as derailleur.Bike is just staged for photos.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I eat my words re. the stem, I see now it wasn't in properly.
Looks fantastic, love the Osgear components. Love to hear how it rides, when it's ready?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 9, 2018)

Your brake looks very much like a Musselman caliper brake. I am posting photos of a NOS Musselman brake and lever for comparison.


----------



## Dweber (Dec 9, 2018)

I believe these might be a earlier version of the Musselman brake ? Many parts look similer.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> Your brake looks very much like a Musselman caliper brake. I am posting photos of a NOS Musselman brake and lever for comparison.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, when I first saw the brake set, but wasn't sure, so I held my opinion.
> I looked through some of my old catalogs, but couldn't find anything exactly like what is on the Drysdale bike.
> ...


----------



## rhm (Jan 19, 2019)

I didn't see this thread until now, so pardon my belated reply!

The bolt-on seat stays suggest an "Alvin" model, but the decals clearly say "Velox."   Velox was the name of Alvin Drysdale's bike company in the 1930's, but it was also the name on one of their models (along with Ace and Alvin). I cannot recall having seen another Velox with bolted on stays, but I don't always notice such things.

There may be a serial number under the bottom bracket and on the back of the fork crown. All the Drysdale serial numbers I've seen were six or seven digits. The first was always a 3, the second a 6, 7, 8, or 9. I assume the first two digits indicate the year (so, 37... means 1937) but I cannot confirm this.

The serial numbers that I've seen were evidently stamped on before paint, and may be difficult (or impossible) to see through the paint. If so, don't worry about it. Don't mess up the original paint.

What's the saddle?


----------



## Dweber (Jan 20, 2019)

Serial number on the back of the fork crown. Three digits. "484". Nothing under bottom bracket.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow, my Velox is number 482

http://fattiretrading.com/drysedale-velox.html


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 20, 2019)

I have an NOS Oscar Egg derailleur.
I might trade or sell....


----------



## Dweber (Jan 20, 2019)

Here is my saddle. Cant guarantee to be original to the bike. Seemed he used Brooks B15 & B17







saddles a lot.


----------



## rhm (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh, I think it very likely that saddle is original.  It certainly could be, the date is correct.

Those Persons saddles sometimes have a number stamped on the underside of the cantle plate (the C-shaped steel part of the frame). The number appears to be a date, such as 1940. I don't suppose yours has that?


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2019)

What kind of pedals would these bikes have come with? These 9/16 post Torrington are what the op removed from this bike.


----------



## rhm (May 30, 2019)

I don't know what pedals Drysdale would have put on the bike if he didn't have a customer in mind, but I think for most bike sales he would have consulted with the buyer.  A  serious cyclist of those days --and any time until pretty recently-- would have used toe clips and straps-- and these Torrington pedals would not work with that.  But if he wanted block pedals, the Torringtons would have been a good choice.  

Frankly, I wouldn't worry about what the bike came with originally; I think it _could _have come with these, or the buyer could have changed them long ago... and it certainly came to you with these... good enough for me!


----------



## Dweber (May 30, 2019)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2019)

Well, I’ve been lucky enough to get my hands on this beautiful bike to revive it to its former glory. Pretty proud of what I was able to accomplish. This really is a special bike!! The owner picked it up this morning...another happy customer!! @Dweber


----------

